# Started construction on new grow room



## AdamD (Sep 14, 2013)

Soooooo... Since framing and hanging walls is what I do 40 (+) hours a week I figured I'd come home and do some practicing. This is my new grow room, it was a corner of the basement/lower level (split level home) that housed file cabinets and an old Wurlitzer organ. The dimensions are about 8' x 8'. This is phase 1. There are 2 to go. Once the mud dries I will cover the walls with FRP, that white plastic dimply stuff you see in commercial kitchens and bathrooms. Once that dries, I'll tile up to that creating a waterproof barrier and put in the door. The window will aid in ventilation and supplemental lighting since it is a south-facing exposure. I have a 400w HPS light, two 400w MH lights, a four tube 2' T5 light for seedlings, and one hell of an enegry bill! Whadya think?


----------



## Justin (Sep 14, 2013)

Awesome! 1200 W of HID lighting + the T5's would be way overkill in there. Probably can just get away with the 400 HPS for everything.

Can't wait to see the finished space. Keep us posted on the progress too!


----------



## AdamD (Sep 14, 2013)

Haha Justin I guess I should clarify. I was simply bragging about my options, I didn't plan on employing all at once. The hps and t5 will be the weapons of choice at first, but if light levels aren't where I'd like them to be I'll call in a reinforcement. The window doesn't let in much light since it's at grade and obstructed by shrubs and deciduous trees. If you look at a google map image of my house it's a bit of a challenge to pick out the brown roof underneath the canopy of trees.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 14, 2013)

I'll look forward to seeing it completed.


----------



## abax (Sep 15, 2013)

I need to run my hands over that wall to judge the quality of the mud
finish. ;>) Looks to me like you're setting up a really nice place to grow.
I'm looking forward to progress photos.

*The reason I'm teasing about the mud quality is because it was so poorly
done at my house.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2013)

Too small! :wink:


----------



## ALToronto (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks good! Hope you put in a floor drain.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 15, 2013)

do you need an extraction fan?


----------



## AdamD (Sep 15, 2013)

@ALToronto - What, do you think I'm made of money?! This came out of my plant fund! There's a bathroom right around the corner. Once I get sick of toting them back and forth I'm sure watering over a bucket will suffice. Concrete saws and jackhammers are a little out of the price range of this project. It would be nice though. Alas. Tis not to be. 

@Ozpaph - Not necessary, the window will get used daily for a blast of fresh air. Plus, it is 30 years old, so it breathes a bit.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 16, 2013)

On the "energy bill," you could do what Orchid Inn/Sam Tsui does, which is run the lights during the night (switch the photoperiod). First, during the summer, it's cooler at night, so you don't have to run the exhaust as much. Second, rates are cheaper, and less chance of blowing a fuse. Third, assuming you aren't retired, you're at work during the day, and when you come home, the lights will be on for you to "enjoy" your orchids.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 16, 2013)

If you are going to run the HPS or the MH in that room I would recommend running an in line exhaust to the hood to expel the hot air.
http://www.hydrofarm.com/catalog.php?category=36


----------



## AdamD (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. After last years trial run of open basement growing I have learned a few things about the basement. Old windows let in much outside air, if the temps outside are in the 20s or lower at night, the basement will get down to mid 50s. Also, since it's mostly finished, the humidity isn't as high as a normal unfinished basement. The room is an experiment. Hopefully it will be a fruitful venture, but I do expect many trials and errors.


----------



## ALToronto (Sep 16, 2013)

Adam, it's not that big a job to put in a floor drain, and you'll be glad you did. Rent a jackhammer for 4 hours, buy a few drain fittings and a couple of bags of concrete mix. For filling in a floor trench, you can mix the concrete with a shovel in a barrel or on a piece of plywood. Cheap porcelain floor tiles can be bought for $1-2/sq. ft, especially if you're buying the remainder of a big lot on clearance. Or just leave the concrete floor bare. Not worrying about leaks and spills is worth it.


----------

